# Patient delivered in car



## lsiepert (Aug 8, 2008)

Help...

We have some confusion in our office with how to code the following scenarios.

Patient delivered the baby and placenta in her car on the way to the hospital - -- we did all the antepartum and postpartum care.  Do you do the global code with a 52 modifier or do you break it all apart?

Same scenario only the physician delivered the placenta - how does that one work?


----------



## marygoodsell (Aug 9, 2008)

*Code separately*

I would code the antepartum and the postpartum separately because the physican did not deliver the baby or placenta.  You can only code the global package if it included the antepartum, delivery, and postpartum care.


----------



## lsiepert (Aug 13, 2008)

That is what I was thinking but wanted to make sure - - - Thank you for your input.

Lisa


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 30, 2008)

i agree
on the senerio where the dr delivered the placenta you can code 59414, ante partum, & post partum codes


----------

